# Lo mejor y lo peor de NUESTRA COSTA VERDE(y mejor la foto así...)



## andy philipps (Oct 13, 2007)

J Block said:


> Lima debe buscar ser Lima, de por sí nuestra ciudad es única.
> 
> Si buscamos mejorar el aspecto de la Costa Verde es por el bien de nuestra ciudad, no para parecernos a Rio de Janeiro.


ahi te doy toda la razon, creanme LA COSTA VERDE ES UNICA Y PODEMOS CONVERTIRLA EN UNA DE LAS MEJORES PLAYAS DEL MUNDO


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

que tienen de malo las piedras??? la mayorìa de playas mediterraneas... almenos las que yo conozco son de piedras.... (en la famosa riviera francesa son casi todas de piedra)... y tienen su motivo... porque son playas ganadas al mar, como la de lima, si fueran de arena no tendriamos playas... ademas que una playa de piedra es mas chevere... no se te mete la arena en la ropa de bano!!! hahahaa


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

OmarPERU said:


> Un día un poco mas claro en la Costa Verde...




Esta foto es increible... miren los claros en el mar... impresionante!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Los atardeceres en la Costa Verde son bravazos!!! No hay como estar arriba en el malecón, o abajo en la playa para ver un lindo espectáculo 

Aquí un par de fotitos más


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Què bien kametza, una vista màs amplia.*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^  Esas fotos las tomé el verano que pasó. La primera es desde Bajada Balta si mal no recuerdo, y la segunda es en el food court de Larcomar.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Se ven bakans las Fotos KaMetZa


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Gracias


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

paquinho said:


> Esta foto es increible... miren los claros en el mar... impresionante!


Gracias Paquinho! )


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

OmarPERU said:


> Un día un poco mas claro en la Costa Verde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 bochos!!!!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

ME HA ENCANTADO LA FOTO CON LOS ESCARABAJOS, COMO EXTRAÑO AL MÍO, MI HERBY SNIF....ESTAN BONITAS LAS FOTOS.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

gonzalo12345 said:


> 8 bochos!!!!


Jajaja! pensé que nadie se iba a dar cuenta!!! Ese día se celebraba una reunión de Escarabajos en el malecón. Si te fijas con cuidado verás que a la derecha hay puros Golfs (el segundo era el mío hno. Los del grupo de Bochos nos habían invitado a su reunión


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ jaja que entretenida esa reunión de autos  y qué cosas hacen?


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Completamente off-topic Kametza!!!...

...eran reuniones super tranquilas, solo para conversar un rato


----------

